# Target Unreachable...



## !void (8. Mai 2015)

hallo

hab plötzlich ein problem und komm seit 15h nicht weiter...grrr..

hab ein ear-projekt mit:
- ejb-project
- web-project

das ejb-projekt kann ich mit maven ohne fehler builden, beim builden des web-projekt bekomme ich jedoch fehlermeldungen für alle managed beans: 

..cannot find symbol.. mit dem verweis auf die jeweiligen ejb-beans die ich injiziere.

*- womit könnte dies zusammenhängen?
- gibt es fehler, die beim compilieren unbemerkt bleiben und zur laufzeit irgendwelche fehler verursachen?*

 vielleicht hat ja jemand einen hint für mich. wäre dafür sehr dankbar.


fehlermeldung die es letztendlich im browser gibt:

javax.servlet.ServletException: /admin.xhtml @41,64 listener="#{admin.init()}": Target Unreachable, identifier 'admin' resolved to null


----------



## stg (8. Mai 2015)

> - gibt es fehler, die beim compilieren unbemerkt bleiben und zur laufzeit irgendwelche fehler verursachen?



Ja, klar.



> javax.servlet.ServletException: /admin.xhtml @41,64 listener="#{admin.init()}": Target Unreachable, identifier 'admin' resolved to null



Nun, offenbar ist admin null, in dem Moment, in dem du versuchst daraus zuzugreifen.



!void hat gesagt.:


> - womit könnte dies zusammenhängen?



Schwer zu sagen ohne Code und ohne genauere Infos zu deinem Projekt+Umgebung etc...


----------



## !void (9. Mai 2015)

ich habe in den letzten tagen 1-2 täglich ein zip-file des ganzen eclipse workspace gemacht. wenn ich nun einer dieser workspaces entzippe und mit eclipse öffne, erhalte ich den fehler auch, obwohl zum zeitpunkt des  "zip-backups" hats noch funktioniert.


----------

